
Show HN: Pocket Meets Pinterest - mtolga
https://jooseph.com/
======
mtolga
Hello Everyone,

Jooseph is a place where you can create lists from articles, videos and more.

You can create learning paths or best of list to organize your tabs or share
your best online content.

You can use our extension to make your browser leaner and create yourself a
read later list.

Or you can share and discover great learning paths

Also, any content in Jooseph can be ranked by like/dislikes. It’s much more
easier to filter out noise than going through search and encounter bunch of
SEO pumped content.

I hope you like it

~~~
brudgers
a recent ShowHN,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22999742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22999742)

